# 5l & 10l setups for Collar sales event



## Alexander Belchenko (23 Oct 2015)

I was asked to help set up 2 nano tanks (5 and 10 liters) for sales event of Collar - this is Ukrainian manufacturer of goods for dogs, cats and fish. In the aquarium sector they make led light units (Aqualighter), silent small air pumps (aPump), and optiwhite tanks from 5 up to 180 liters.

I was very interested to participate in such event and wanted to try no matter what, just to get this new experience.

I was asked to set up one tank with rocks and another with wood. I've decided to put small iwagumi like layout to 5 liters and put red crystal there, and use branches in 10 liters and put small shoal of tetra amandae.

I wasn't on the event itself, but I was told my setups attracted a lot of attention from participants. Very pleased.

5 and 10 liters side by side by Alexander, on Flickr

17x17x17 - Daquarium 5l by Collar by Alexander, on Flickr

22x22x22 - aGlass 10l by Collar by Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## Ryan Thang To (23 Oct 2015)

cool little nano tank. i like both tank but 2nd one is my fav. good work

cheers
ryan


----------



## EnderUK (24 Oct 2015)

The first one for me, the wood in the second one looks a littled forced, running parallel. Good work with the plants though . I need a small 35x35 for my new shrimp home.


----------



## banthaman.jm (24 Oct 2015)

lovely little tanks Alexander.
Jim


----------



## Paul Kettless (24 Oct 2015)

second tank is my fav too


----------



## alto (25 Oct 2015)

I like them both - they are a good study in contrasts & not so complicated appearing that newcomers would be intimidated


----------



## Hyoscine (26 Oct 2015)

Very nice!

What do you think of the 5 litre tank, btw? I've seen it on eBay, and wondered about the quality...


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (26 Oct 2015)

Hyoscine said:


> Very nice!
> 
> What do you think of the 5 litre tank, btw? I've seen it on eBay, and wondered about the quality...



I've bought 5l after the event, I'm going to install it at my work desktop. I can make close-up photos if you wish. Overall I'm very pleased with the quality of this product.


----------



## Hyoscine (26 Oct 2015)

Oh, don't worry about extra photos, I'm just happy to hear from someone who's seen it close up. Thank you though!


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (17 Nov 2016)

It's happened again 

I've been asked about setting up 2 tanks for Collar this year, and couldn't resist. Though I had less free time (too muh main work!). So I prepared 2 tanks at home and then carefully carryied them to the place, lucky for me it was just 10 minutes walk. Nothing special, I've just put plants I had in my home tank (dragon stones) and re-used the same composition from my cherry compote tank from work which was dismantled several weeks before I ever know I will be asked to do this job.

Not very great pictures, just to illustrate. And yes, I'm quite proud to help this company.

These pictures was taken right after the event, about 9 hours after I installed the tanks.

2016 October 21 by Alexander, on Flickr

2016 October 21 by Alexander, on Flickr

2016 October 21 by Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## MattDear (17 Nov 2016)

Very nice tanks. Well done.


----------



## rebel (17 Nov 2016)

Very nice work. Is that a crypt flamenco?


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (18 Nov 2016)

@rebel yes, this is flamingo in the bigger tank. I know it's too big, but I simply love this picky plant.


----------



## Marvollo (25 Nov 2016)

Very nice tank..
Nice flamingo you got there, i hope i can grow that crypt like you do..


----------



## GotCrabs (25 Nov 2016)

Love both 10l set ups and the second 5l is great also.

Been reading good things about the aPump, AquaLighter, I like the look of the aLift filter I think it is?


----------



## GotCrabs (25 Nov 2016)

How have you found the lights and filters @Alexander Belchenko?


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (25 Nov 2016)

Light units: on 5l pico light - it's just enough to grow undemanding plants. You can check my Cherry mix journal - I had this tank set at my work office and run it successfully for many months with anubias petite and some buces. Excellent light for low tech. Only one complain: it cannot be operated by timer due the touch design of the switch. It should be turned on manually by your own hands.

On 10l the light is much more powerful. Maybe slightly too much for ten liters tank. Again I had successfully running this light at my office with 20l tank of different brand - and found it quite good. So on 10l it seems very bright, but I've never used it for a long time yet so have no idea whether it will require CO2 to match the power of light.

In both tank sets there is the same model of unbranded madeinchina internal filter with 200 lph power (probably Sun-Sun). For show tanks I've used just goose neck output but for a long term I'd strongly recommended using spray bar (available in the set) to reduce stress on livestock. In 5l I placed spray bar output facing nearby glass side so it reduced flow quite a bit. If you put spray bar output in a classic way towards the opposite glass side - it still produces quite strong flow in such small volume. So it depends what do you need actually.

Can't comment on aLift as I've never used it yet. 

HTH.


----------



## Den Milligan (2 Apr 2018)

I love the little shrimp tank....so cute


----------

